# Hi I'm Maury and I have a sailing problem.



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It's been 2 weeks since my last sail. : (

I just joined SailNet a couple of days ago. I've been on the fight club thread. Great bunch.

I've been sailing 3 seasons now on a J35 which I race on. I don't own that boat I'm just crew. I've been a power boater all my life but always wanted to sail. I want to retire and sail from Michigan into the Atlantic and down to the islands for a few years. So I got myself on a race boat to learn how to sail. 

I decided I need to do some small boat sailing to get the base experience that every good captain I know has had. So I decided that I shall sail Hobies. Hobies epitomize my extreme nature. This epiphany came to me a month ago. I now own 3 Hobies. 2 Hobie 16's and, as of yesterday, an H18. I think I have a problem. I can't stop buying them. They are giving them away this time of year. lol.

The 2 H16's are project boats with some real fiberglass projects that my son and I are undertaking this winter. I am in my garage right now taking a break with my Sailor Jerry's rum and Vernors while I type to you all.

So that's me. Warm regards to all.

Mauryd


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

...welcome aboard Maury! As you are now finding out, sailing and SN can be great therapy for OCD... as long as you keep the boat purchases to a minimum.  It took me 25 years to realize all that was missing was a boat. As tough as it is waiting, I'm actually blessed with waiting until next year to begin the purchasing aspect. I hope I can keep it to just one boat at a time.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Good luck nuufoftexas. That's just my Hobie inventory. 

I also have a Pontoon boat at our cottage, a 13' Whaler fishing boat at the cottage, a paddle boat at the cottage, and a canoe at home. 

OCD is a terrible thing to waste.  

Maury


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Maury,

Welcome aboard! I think you'll find a lot of fellow addicts here.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard Maury, A sailing problem? Yeah, it looks like you need to do much more of it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You got that right Denby. Our race season just ended and I have been busy as &^%! ever since. Doesn't look good for me til next spring.  

I did get in a decent amount this summer though. I was doing a couple of times a week and of course the Mac race.

Thanks to all of you for the welcome.

Maury


----------



## leland515 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mauryd said:


> You got that right Denby. Our race season just ended and I have been busy as &^%! ever since. Doesn't look good for me til next spring.
> 
> I did get in a decent amount this summer though. I was doing a couple of times a week and of course the Mac race.
> 
> ...


Maury! Slap some quick glass work on your best set of h16 hulls and take the best rigging from each. You'll also need your best trailer, as it's a long haul from michigan to mississippi. We have a stellar autumn season, a wetsuit will be plenty for all year. We have a race this Saturday, I'm going on a Nacra20. There are plenty more this season also, in awesome weather. 
If you actually do make it down, prepare to be the honorary guest, as you'll deserve it after the 50 hour drive..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Tod!

My family is from Tennesse on my Dad's side and Alabama on my Mom's so I am used to driving down south to see family. The drive doesn't bother me as I've done it all my lfe.

Problem is I have used all my vacation time this summer.

Really glad for the invite though. You really have your crap together for a High Schooler.

My son is a Senior in High School and my daughter is a Sophomore in college.

Saw your posts in FC. Good job!

Maury


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Mauryd,

Your problems could be a hell of a lot worse. To be addicted, and no boat is plain awful.....WELCOME........*i2f*


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

denby said:


> Welcome aboard Maury, A sailing problem? Yeah, it looks like you need to do much more of it.


Don't we all?


----------



## leland515 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mauryd said:


> Thanks Tod!
> 
> My family is from Tennesse on my Dad's side and Alabama on my Mom's so I am used to driving down south to see family. The drive doesn't bother me as I've done it all my lfe.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments, though I really can't take any credit.. The only reason I have the opportunities that I do is because of all the incredibly nice people at the Ocean Springs Yacht Club. They said they liked my attitude, so the sailing director hired me as his assistant, or "Boatswain", haha.

Would you like me to keep you posted on the regatta schedule for next summer? I hear about all of them within a 100mi radius, the sailors always talk about how they'll be winning the next one on so-and-so beach..

Do your children sail?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My is is starting to get into it a bit. He likes the small boats. He doesn't really like sailing on the J35. So he is stoked about getting the Hobie's. We'll be doing quite a bit of sailing nest season if he stays in our area for college and it looks like he will.

He definitley gets off on working on them.

As far as racing way down there, that will be very difficult for me. Limited in time. When I go down there I am expected to go see relatives anyway.

Thanks for the invite man!

Maury


----------



## xsboats (Oct 2, 2007)

Tiger Woods would be a fool to set foot on the golf course with only one club, Maury. Keep buying boats, you'll need one of each kind for each occassion.[fishing, day sailing, beercan racing, blue water cruising, poker runs, etc...] Be proud of your affliction !


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello! Thank you XS! My thoughts exactly. Lol.

If I want to drop a line in the fishing hole or cruise around our inland lake with a couple of toddys I don't want to use the Hobie. I want to use the Pontoon. (putter)

If I want to go fishing over on another lake or river near us we need the Whaler. (9 iron)

If my girlfriends little girls want to fart around in front of the cabin we go with the paddleboat. (wedge)

If my son and his buds want to go float down the river near our town of course we have the canoe. (3 iron)

And......

If we want to raise hell out on Lake Huron when it's blowin' 25 then we bring out the Hobies. Tawas is 20 minutes from our cabin. Wouldn't It be nice to have have the option of having 2 boats in case you want to race each other or you have several people up at the cabin who want to try it? (DRIVER)

Why not right? They are dirt cheap in Michigan this time of year. Plus I don't know if I will like the 18 or the 16 better. I can always sell the others if I choose to.

Thanks for seeing it my way XS!

Best Regards,

Maury


----------

